# 2x AIO in einem Gehäuse?



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des einbaus von 2 AIOs in einem Gehäuse. Folgendes System wird die Tage ankommen, da ich von Intel auf AMD umgestiegen bin.

Mainboard: ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING X570
CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU AIO: DeepCool Captain 360X White 360mm Radiator
GPU: 2080Ti Inno3D iChill Black Edition 240mm Radiator
RAM: HyperX DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 11 750 Watt.
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601
Lüfter: 2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Lüfter B14-PS


Mein überlegung war, die 240m AIO der  GPU vorne Luft reinziehen zu lassen und die 360mm AIO vom CPU nach oben raus. HInten 1x 140mm Lüfter raus und ebenfalls vorne ein 140mm lüfter über der GPU AIO rein. Ist das so sinnvoll oder sollte ich hier etwas anders gestalten ?

LG


----------



## claster17 (5. Juni 2020)

Du tust dir mit dem Gehäuse keinen Gefallen, denn wenn Wasserkühlung eingesetzt werden soll, sollte man einen ganz großen Bogen um bequiet-Gehäuse (mit Ausnahme des 500DX) machen.
Eine effektive Wasserkühlung braucht vor allem ungehinderten Luftdurchsatz, was beim luftdichten 601 nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info !!!
kannst du ein Gehäuse empfehlen , wo die oben genannte Hardware reinpasst ?

Grüße


----------



## claster17 (5. Juni 2020)

Es gibt viele empfehlenswerte Gehäuse, aber gibt es spezielle Wünsche, die zu beachten sind?


----------



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

Zwecks MB muss es ATX sein und wie du erwähnt hast besseren Airflow , Seitenfenster ist mir wichtig und Qualität vom Gehäuse !

hab diese noch hier rumfliegen , leider etwas ramponiert ^^
Corsair Graphite 760T V2 Big-Tower - schwarz/weiss Wind&#8230;


----------



## coolbigandy (5. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDR4QByVdCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch ein video über die position der Wasserkühler


----------



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, werde ich mir direkt mal anschauen


----------



## claster17 (5. Juni 2020)

Eine kleine Auswahl:
Phanteks P600S
Phanteks Evolv X
Fractal Meshify S2
Lian Li O11 Dynamic
Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL


----------



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Eine kleine Auswahl:
> Phanteks P600S
> Phanteks Evolv X
> Fractal Meshify S2
> ...



Danke !!! schau ich mir mal an !


----------



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

Ich schwange nun zwischen dem Phanteks Eclipse P600S und dem Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic , wobei ich denke , dass beim Lian Li in sachen Airflow mehr möglich ist ? 

habe mich nun für das Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic entschieden !
wie würdet ihre den Airflow mit meiner Hardware gestalten ? Lüfter würde ich gegebenfalls noch nachkaufen.


----------



## claster17 (5. Juni 2020)

Das P600S sollte besseren Luftdurchsatz haben, wenn die beiden Abdeckungen abgenommen sind.

Im O11D unten Luft rein und über beide Radiatoren oben und an der Seite raus wäre meine Empfehlung.

Guter und günstiger Lüfter: Arctic P12 PWM PST


----------



## Xsicht (5. Juni 2020)

also 9X Arctic P12 PWM PST ? auf die AIOs und 3x unten ?
Hast du noch eine Lüfterempfehlung mit RGB Steurung ?


----------



## claster17 (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe, sind die beiden Lüfter von der Grafikkarte bereits Arctic P12 und die Lüfter von der DeepCool müssen auch nicht unbedingt ersetzt werden. Ich würde daher nur drei bzw. maximal vier Lüfter zukaufen.

Mit RGB-Lüftern kenne ich mich nicht aus. Selber würde ich eher Phanteks Halos nehmen und die auf bestehende Lüfter draufsetzen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Das O11 ist etwas beschränkt bei der Breite der Grafikkarte. Das geht so weit, dass man Karten, die merklich breiter als das Referenzdesign sind, nicht mit Wakü verbauen kann. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie stark du die Schläuche der Karte nach unten biegen kannst, aber mehr als 2cm zusätzliche Breite stellen wohl ein Problem dar.


----------



## claster17 (5. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, das mit der Breite hatte ich völlig vergessen. Inno3D verwendet zum Glück nur Referenzplatinen und ansonsten lässt sich die Grafikkarte immer noch vertikal montieren.
Produktvergleich Phanteks Vertical GPU Kit, Cooler Master Vertical Graphics Card Holder Kit With Riser Cable, Lian Li Riser Card inkl. PCI-Slot Blende für PC-O11 Dynamic Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shinna (5. Juni 2020)

Front Radiator und dessen Lüfter als Intake
Top Radiator und dessen Lüfter als exhaust
Back Case Fan als Exhaust

Fertig ist der Lack. Überleg dir aberob Du wirkich 2 AIOs nutzen willst. Eine Custom WaKü bietet sich da eher an...


----------



## Xsicht (6. Juni 2020)

Welchen Radiator soll ich denn wo anbringen?


----------



## claster17 (6. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt, Seite und oben. Wo welcher hin soll, ergibt sich beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## micha30111 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich nutze die selbe Grafikkarte wie der TE und ein Lian O11XL mit einer Eisbaer AIO Wakü. Also sprichs auch 2 Waküs in einem System. Für meinen Geschmack funktioniert das ganze sehr gut 

Habe mal ein Bild angehängt wie ich es gemacht habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Xsicht (7. Juni 2020)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nutze die selbe Grafikkarte wie der TE und ein Lian O11XL mit einer Eisbaer AIO Wakü. Also sprichs auch 2 Waküs in einem System. Für meinen Geschmack funktioniert das ganze sehr gut
> 
> ...



Super, welche CPU nutzt du denn ? Wie sind deine Temps im idle und unter last ? Wenn ich das richtige sehe hast du oben die CPU AIO rausblasend und die GPU AIO reinziehend ? unten hast du 3 für den intake ?

LG


----------



## micha30111 (7. Juni 2020)

Ich nutze einen Ryzen 7 3700X. Wenn ich die voreingestellte Lüfterkurve nutze dann liegeb ich im Idle bei 41 Grad. Die ist mir aber zu laut. So wie ich es aktuell eingestellt habe liege ich beim zocken etwa bei 63, Idle bei 50 dafür höre ich allerdings auch nichts. Vor kurzem Mal Prime 95 getestet und komme auf max 75 Grad was aus meiner Sicht völlig grün ist.

Gesendet von meinem Mi Note 10 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blende8 (7. Juni 2020)

Ich habe eine Eisbär Aurora für meinen 3900X und eine Gigabyte Aorus 2080 Super Waterforce jeweils mit 240er Radiatoren verbaut. Ich käme nie auf die Idee die bei Last wirklich warme Abluft des Radiators der Grafikkarte in das Gehäuse blasen zu lassen. Ich lasse den Rechner bei Folding@Home mit 20 Threads auf der  CPU und Volllast auf der GPU rechnen. Da wird einiges an Wärme erzeugt.

Blende8

*Edith hat einen Typo entfernt


----------



## Xsicht (8. Juni 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Eisbär Aurora für meinen 3900X und eine Gigabyte Aorus 2080 Super Waterforce jeweils mit 240er Radiatoren verbaut. Ich käme nie auf die Idee die bei Last wirklich warme Abluft des Radiators der Grafikkarte in das Gehäuse blasen zu lassen. Ich lasse den Rechner bei Folding@Home mit 20 Threads auf der  CPU und Volllast auf der GPU rechnen. Da wird einiges an Wärme erzeugt.
> 
> Blende8
> 
> *Edith hat einen Typo entfernt



Mein Plan Wäre jetzt blau rein und rot raus ?

Variante 1 oder 2


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich ist es egal, wichtig ist nur, dass die Lüfter beider Radiatoren in die selbe Richtung blasen, sprich beide Radiatoren auf "blau" oder beide auf "rot".


----------



## The_Senrex (9. Juni 2020)

Ich würde auch die warme Luft immer raus blasen lassen.
Meine AIO für die CPU bläst raus, vorne 2 Lüfter kalte Luft rein.
Meine 2080Ti hat "nur" Luftkühlung und verteilt die ganze Abwärme im Gehäuse und das ist meiner Meinung nach suboptimal.
Am liebsten hätte ich es, dass sie direkt alles raus bläst.
So merke ich, dass mein CPU relativ kühl bleibt solange die Graka nichts arbeitet, aber sobald in einem anspruchsvollen Game die Graka auf Anschlag läuft, wird der PC innen sehr warm, was sich dann auch an CPU Temps etc. wiederspiegelt, obwohl vorne permanent Frischluft rein gepresst wird.

Was spricht in deinem Fall dagegen, die AIO's beide z.b. oben oder an der Seite die warme Luft raus blasen zu lassen und z.B. vorne per Lüfter Frischluft rein zu blasen?
Dann hättest du die Hauptwärme nie im Case, sondern immer gleich draußen und dadurch dass du nur kühle Luft einbläst, würden auch andere Bauteile wie RAM oder Mainboard gut gekühlt.
Oder halt gleich Custom Wakü, aber nach ähnlichem Prinzip


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2020)

Vorne kann er keine Lüfter verbauen, aber ich würde auch unten rein blasen lassen und oben und an der Seite raus blasen lassen und dann wäre noch der Vorteil da das die schönen Lüfter sichtbar verbaut sind.


----------



## Xsicht (9. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle,  die hier mitgewirkt haben.Ich werde das ganze so bauen wie IICARUS beschreibt, das ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Lösung.
Das Case und der Ryzen sind heute gekommen, die AIO für die CPU und das MB kommen bis Ende nächster Woche !
Bilder folgen dann sobald alles zusammengebaut ist.

Gruß aus Hessen


----------

